# A Very Sad Day



## Belinda (Aug 23, 2010)

Lazy N Redboy 

 

1980
​
Today is a day that no one here at the farm wanted to see come !! We laid Redboy to rest today Aug 23, 2010 after failing health this summer. We had to make the decision to let him go . Dad , My Husband , ours and Redboys close friend Clyde , myself and Dr. Tilley were all with him as he Passed on to those Green Pastures where so many of his friends and family have already gone.. 

 

* My friend you made us who we are today *NO doubt you own this farm now and forever !! Enjoy running and taking care of all those Girls again. 






 

 Redboy has left his mark in History with all his sons and daughters , and their get and the line just goes on.. 

 

 Redboy is the sire of “CROSS COUNTRY CALL ME SIR”*** “CROSS COUNTRY PRIVATE TERMS”*** CROSS COUNTRY TAKE MY BREATH AWAY”*** CROSS COUNTRY CALL ME AWESOME *** CROSS COUNTRY STEPPIN FOR THE MOON” ** CHAMPION FARMS NIGHTHAWK** CROSS COUNTRY ROWDYS REFLECTION** CROSS COUNTRY NATIVE DANCER*** CROSS COUNTRY WIZARD** All these sons have been National Champions and /or gone on to sire many National Champions also. And many more these are just a few of the great stallions that Redboy has left to carry on his legacy . 

 

Redboy is also the sire of many National Champion Mares and many of his daughters have also gone on to produce many National Champions, Redboy is the sire of “CROSS COUNTRY BAY MIST” a two time AMHA World Grand Champion Mare she won her titles as a Junior mare and then came back the Next year to Win it as a Senior Mare.. Bay Mist has many many Supreme Halter titles and was quite the talk of the Town during her show Career .. Cross Country Miss Amy , Cross Country Cherish and the list here just goes on and on also. 

 We have kept 4 Redboy sons, and all have already proven to us that they will make their Father Proud . 

*Redboy you are gone but Never FORGOTTEN ! I Already Miss you so much *






 !!


----------



## End Level Farms (Aug 23, 2010)

Our condolences.

He was an amazing horse. And will continue to impact the Miniature Horse World though his get and grand get.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda, I am so sorry to hear this!! He was a special horse not only to your family but to our industry. <<HUGS>>


----------



## minimom1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is so hard to let our dear friends go sometimes. May he run in clover fields forever !


----------



## REO (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh no! I'm SO sorry you lost your beloved boy!





The Miniature Horse world took a huge hit today at his loss. But OH the legacy he left to carry on! OH WOW!





HUGS to all who loved him. The world of minis is a little less bright today.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 23, 2010)

_I'm terribly sorry to hear about "Redboys" failing health and his passing. I personally own several of his granddaughter's/great granddaughter's and their my most prized an cherished broodmares. They've always produced SHOW QUALITY foals for us every-time. He was a PHENOMENAL horse and he's had a HUGE impact on the miniature horses industry. _

_ _

_Thank you "Redboy" for your invaluable contribution and peace be with you in your new journey...._


----------



## supaspot (Aug 23, 2010)

he was a legend and his beautiful babies will continue that legend

Im so sorry for your loss - I can't imagine how awful you must feel


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 23, 2010)

So sorry






...but to have had him in your life...OH how lucky you were!!!


----------



## kimie28 (Aug 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss! He will live on as a legend forever!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so sorry!! But you are so right, he may be gone but not forgotten - certainly not by those of us who own descendants. In our small herd we have a Cross Country Call Me Sirs daughter (and HER daughter) AND a Cross Country Call Me Awesome daughter.


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda,

I am very sorry for your loss. It is never easy when you have to let such a friendship go that has been that long.

Please take care!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda

I am so sorry for your loss of this historical stallion.

Kay


----------



## jsites (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Redboy is a true legend, who gave me a wonderful stallion. I feel honored to own his son Cross Country Call Me Awesome. Our goal at Cedar Fields is to carry on his legacy.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 23, 2010)

Dear Belinda and all the other who obviously loved Redboy dearly...

My condolences at the passing of a true piece of history. There are only one or maybe two other horses that have impacted the breed as much as he did. You must be very proud and humbled at all he did to improve the breed.

Godspeed Redboy.


----------



## Karen S (Aug 23, 2010)

My condolences on your loss today. He was truly an amazing stallion.

Karen


----------



## Pipruda Miniature Horses (Aug 23, 2010)

Redboy has left a wonderful legacy for the Miniature Horse world, he was a beautiful stallion and I can tell from your post what he meant to you.

I am proud to own one of his grandsons as my herd sire, here in the UK (Bepettons Sirs Hot Topic).

Run free and proud Redboy you will be remembered by your descendants worldwide.




[/img]


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda, so sorry for your loss of Redboy. He is a legend.

Godspeed, Redboy. Run free.


----------



## ruffian (Aug 23, 2010)

You can be proud that you gave him such a wonderful life, and were there to comfort him in the end.

Farewell Redboy, and enjoy romping through the clouds as you canter painfree in greener pastures.


----------



## Lmequine (Aug 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear of the passing of Redboy. It is never easy to let the old ones go....

Through his get and grand get he will continue to influence the Miniature horse world.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh what an amazing little horse he was and I am so sorry that you had to make that decision. He was a household name, and certainly a positive impact on the breed that will never be forgotten.

My heart truly goes out to you, your family and everyone who was close to the little guy- what a tough and heartbreaking time. But what a wonderful long life he had with wonderful people who loved him and took care of him!!!


----------



## Becky (Aug 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Redboys' passing. What a great and full life he had and what a legacy he has left us with. I have just a little bit of Redboy running through my herd and I am so proud to have that heritage here on my farm.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda, I am so sorry about the loss of Redboy. I am glad that you were able to be with him at the end. I am sure he knew how much he meant to you.


----------



## susanne (Aug 23, 2010)

All of us in the miniature horse world mourn Red Boy's passing, but you and your family have also lost a great friend and family member. That is the loss that hurts the most, and for which I send my deepest condolences..

I hope the immortality he achieved and the continued greatness of his legacy help to ease the sadness.

I remember when I first discovered this forum in 2002. Before I knew his name or what he had achieved, his photo took my breath away. It always will.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 23, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about Redboy. He was such an amazing stallion. Pround to have one of his grandsons. Rest In Peace in the great green pasture ♥


----------



## shadelady (Aug 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. He was a truly great individual and a horse that features highly in the breeding of all of our inported stock. RIP Redboy, gone but NEVER forgotten.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda,

Larry and I send you and your family our deepest sympathy. Red Boy lived a wonderful long life and left an awesome legacy. He was/is loved and will not be forgotten.

We are proud to help in carrying on his beautiful seed with his daughter, "Cross Country Second Edition". When we look at her lovely face, there is no doubt who she inherited it from!





Blessings,

Maryann


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 23, 2010)

Godspeed, Redboy...

I am so sorry for your loss...

Lucy


----------



## Reble (Aug 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. sounds like a wonderful Boy


----------



## wrs (Aug 23, 2010)

So sad to read about the passing of a legend. Please accept our deepest condolences.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you and your family are remembering all the wonderful things he has done for so many mini owners.


----------



## Songcatcher (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the loss of one so special. Certainly a reminder to all of us that the time will eventually come . . . .


----------



## minie812 (Aug 23, 2010)

What an amazing horse-an amazing life now an amazing legend...he has gone on to be with all the other greats that have made an impact on the mini horse world.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 23, 2010)

My heart goes out to everyone that will feel the loss of that grand old stallion.


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh Belinda, I am so sorry to hear this!! What an amazing stallion, I am very proud to own my Redboy-bred horses. My thoughts are with you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## DianeT (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda & Family,

We are so sorry to hear about the loss of Redboy, a true legend in the miniature world.

God Bless,


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 23, 2010)

What a sad day. The passing of a great treasure.

Blessings to those who loved him so much.

Charlotte


----------



## horsedude (Aug 23, 2010)

May he rest in peace. My thoughts are with you today Belinda. God Bless!


----------



## uwharrie (Aug 23, 2010)

I am sorry for you loss. He truely was a remarkable stallion. I am honored to own one of his grandaughters.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...wow, what a legacy he leaves behind though! He was a terrific stallion and you get a lot of credit for the success he achieved.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so sincerely sorry. Another great passing on,





God speed.


----------



## horsefeather (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda,

Curt & I are both so sorry to hear of the passing of this GREAT horse! I know you will have many, many good memories, but I also know of the terrible pain youall are feeling. Please accept our condolnces along with many others on this board.

Pam


----------



## SWA (Aug 23, 2010)

So deeply sorry for such a heavy loss.






Warmest condolences,

Tanya & Family


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2010)

Belinda I am so sorry for your loss, he is gone but will never be forgotten, God Speed Red Boy. I am honoured to own a son of his (gelding) "Cross Country All That Jazz"

<hugs> Yvonne


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 23, 2010)

I was so sorry to read this. Very nice horse!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 24, 2010)

O NO!!! I am so sorry to hear this! Redboy has always been one of my favorite stallions ever since I got into the minis, I have always dreamed of owning a mare with his bloodlines!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 24, 2010)

It seems like time just flys by and the creatures we love so dearly have to leave us. Redboy was and is a Legend and will always be. I hope to have a Redboy bred horse someday too. I have always admired him. Hugs to you and sending a prayer to ease the pain of your loss.


----------



## sedeh (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.



Redboy was truly a legand and will leave his mark on the industry for years to come.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. Redboy was a legand in his own lifetime and that legacy will live on forever in his many children, grandchildren and continuing generations. He was a amazing little horse.

It is so very sad when one of the old greats passes on - my condolences to all who knew and loved him.

RIP Redboy, enjoy your time in pastures new and know that you were so loved and will never be forgotten.

Anna


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, Belinda, what a sad day.

I think of this every time I look at Rabbit, who is the same age.

Nothing is eternal, no-one immortal.

But just think of the great life he has had, and look into the eyes of his children.

He is still there, it is the closest to immortality that we can get.


----------



## SHANA (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I know how you feel but my boy I only had a short while(almost 3 years). It was hard and still is today and no stallion will ever replace him but I do own a stallion who is special to me, his name is Oneka's Devil After Dark. He is my boy and gave me a awesome filly this year that we are keeping. I do own a Redboy great granddaughter. She is a daughter of New Kid In Town. She is a keeper. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Connie P (Aug 24, 2010)

Sincere condolences on the loss of your beautiful boy. He sure has produced some spectacular horses and was an absolute beauty himself. So sorry for your loss. That really stings..............


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2010)

Belinda, I am so sorry that he is gone. You know that I always liked him. It is sad to see so many of our favorites reaching the end of their lives, but lucky to have been a part of the era.

Belinda, I have taken the liberty to add your post to Red Boy's page on our Historical Stallions site.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 24, 2010)

You have our condolences.


----------



## WeeOkie (Aug 24, 2010)

Belinda

When I saw your topic, I knew it had to be Redboy. I am so sorry that this day had to come for you and all the others who loved him and respected him for his major contributions to the breed. It is so sad when the great ol' guys (and gals) leave us.

Rita


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh NO! I was so sorry to read this!



He has always been one of my favorite stallions! I am so glad to own a grandson of Redboy!

My heart truly goes out to you, your family! RIP Redboy!


----------



## Joanne (Aug 24, 2010)

As a proud owner of two of his grandchildren, I am sorry to see him go, but know firsthand how he helped the breed.

Belinda letting them go is the hardest, yet most humane thing that we as their caretakers can do for them.

But just look at what he has left behind!

A group of awesome stallions and mares creating new generations of horses.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Aug 24, 2010)

I am so sorry to read of your loss.

Dawn


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 24, 2010)

Belinda I am so sorry you lost your grand old man. He had a wonderful happy life with you. And you made sure that his kids and grand kids got the recognition they and he, deserved. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 24, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss, and Im so happy you were there for him.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 24, 2010)

Belinda,

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine how hard it is. He is a beautiful boy and will not be forgotten.

RIP Redboy!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Aug 24, 2010)

BELINDA, I'M SO SORRY. HES AT PEACE NOW,BUT A GREAT LOSS TO ALL.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't been on much lately but I did see this on your facebook page. Redboy was one of my favorites and I hate that he is gone, he was one of the greatest horses in the breed and I am so glad that we got to meet him earlier this year when we bought Bare. For me it was like how other people feel meeting Buckaroo lol. He has done so much for the breed and he will continue to do much thru his sons and daughters. We have two daughters and of course Bare his youngest who I am sure will make his daddy proud with what he produces. I am so sorry Belinda, he was one of the greats and deserves to run free now. So glad he was with the people who loved him the most in the end.... he is truly a legend and a huge loss for the mini world, there is no other like him


----------



## skylineminis (Aug 29, 2010)

A sad day for sure. We are only keepers of God's creataures and some impact us more than others. He was an impact to the miniature horse world and to all that knew him and own any of his get. A special horse indeed. He was needed back at his creator's ranch to carry on his legacy.

Thank you Belinda, for sharing his lineage with the outside world. He definatley made his mark on the industry.


----------



## bfogg (Aug 29, 2010)

I have always admired this great stallion.I wish I could have seem him in person.He sure did his part in the history of the breed.

Wish I had some magic words to heal that wound in your heart.

He was so lucky to have been your special boy!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Davie (Aug 30, 2010)

Belinda I'm so sorry to hear of the passing on one of the GREAT ONE--Redboy. He certainly left his mark on the Miniature Industry and will live on through his get and grand get and beyond.


----------



## Shortpig (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe there are times when one of the Great passes that all of those who preceded them line up at the Rainbow Bridge. They are waiting with great anticipation so Awe Inspired to meet them as they come across the Bridge. All Bowing Down in Unison as he passes by. Lazy N Redboy is one of those Greats.

What a wonderful reception there must have been. He has earned his wings and will now be one of the worshipped at this place that so many have gone to before him.

May you find peace in the days ahead. May your heavy heart become lighter and may God watch over you and yours.

Marie


----------

